
Internet Explorer 'silent' upgrades help push IE9, but show little effect on XP - evo_9
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/3/2995883/internet-explorer-automatic-updates-statistics
======
Piskvorrr
Well sur-frikkin-prise, IE9 is not compatible with XP; never has been and is
not planned to be. How in the world would it have _any_ effect? (Or am I
misunderstanding the article entirely?)

~~~
acqq
Maybe the article was written by somebody who doesn't know the simple fact
you've pointed to? Surprisingly, even here such a non-story can become "news."

~~~
Strom
The article was written by the founder of winrumors.com so I would imagine he
is aware of that fact.

~~~
acqq
I've tried to read the article starting from your assumption, and I admit it
can be read so, but it still doesn't give the clear message: Windows XP is not
mentioned even once in the article, even if it's a "stumbling point" for
Microsoft -- they were able to produce an IE 9 for it just as Google can make
a Chrome, Mozilla can make Firefox and Opera can make Opera which run on
Windows XP.

Instead, the highest IE you can have on Windows XP is IE 8, and as far as I
know still before this today already "old" IE is installed it insists to run
what Microsoft calls "Windows Genuine Advantage Check" which makes problem on
a lot of "acceptably" installed Windows XP computers from the perspective of
the time they were installed: only during the life of the Windows XP Microsoft
decided to "change the rules" of what's "acceptable" installation for them.
Therefore administrators who don't want to reinstall Windows XP on the
existing old computers ("if it works don't touch it") of course decide to
block the updates which would break (in the "your software is not genuine"
way) the computers which will anyway be replaced in some reasonable time --
but not exactly at the time Microsoft would like, which is right now.

That's the real story behind the statistics presented, at least regarding the
Windows XP, the OS mentioned in the title and nowhere in the text of the
article.

------
xutopia
That's a really poorly written article. It assumes we already know what
they're saying.

Windows XP is an OS that is not compatible with the latest versions of IE. As
it continues to have a large enough install base the silent updates are not
benefiting as much as they should.

